# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Προβληματα με τα πουλια μου

## george p

Στην βδομαδα που διανυουμε εχω χασει δύο πουλια ενα ρεντ σισκιν αρσενικο.ενα ρεντ πολ θυληκο
Και εχω αρρωστα δυο αρσενικα ρεντ σισκιν το ενα χαλια
Το δευτερο ποιο ζωηρο
Και ζευγαρι ρεντ σισκιν παλι τα ιδια περιπου συμπτωματα
Θελω τα φωτα σου δημητρη για ακομα μια φορα στελνω φοτογραφιες απο τα δυο αρσενικα ρεντ σισκιν ευχομαι να βγαλεις ακρη αυτη την στιγμη τα πουλια που ανεφερα εχουν στην ποτιστρα τους baycox με σουλφαμιδοσκονη αν το γραφω σωστα με δοσολογια 3μερες 4 σταγονες baycox με την σκονη σιν βιταμινη κ και δυο σταγονες σημερα baycox με σκονη και βιταμινη κ για δυο μερες. Συνολο 5 μερες.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι θολες 

το σιγουρο ειναι οτι οσα πουλια δειχνουν σε διαθεση χαλια , πρεπει να δωσεις και αντιβιωση αμεσα στο στομα 

Βγαλε καθαρη φωτο (λιγο πιο μακρια για να μπορει να εστιασει ) και πες μας τι φαρμακα εχεις 

Υπαρχει σιγουρα εντεριτιδα (πρησμενη κοιλια ) αλλα απο την καθαρη φωτο ισως καταλαβουμε αν υπαρχει και megabacteria αν υπαρχει εντονη διογκωση σαν μπαλα και δεξια οπως κοιτας

----------


## ndlns

Πολύ κρίμα! Μακάρι να συνέλθουν γρήγορα τα υπόλοιπα πουλάκια σου.
Καμία αντιβίωση μήπως έπρεπε να δώσεις; Θα σου πει ο Δημήτρης... 
ΥΓ: Μαζί γράφαμε Δημήτρη. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amatina

Να αλλάξεις τροφή. Η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας μέρας νύχτας μεγαλύτερη από 10 βαθμούς τουμπάρει τα πουλιά.

----------


## jk21

Επισης θελω να μου πεις τις 4 σταγονες baycox ( που αλλαξες σε 2 και ανεξαρτητα ποια ειναι η σωστη δοσολογια , κανονικα δεν την μειωνουμε .... αλλα θα το δουμε αυτο οταν καταληξουμε σε φαρμακα )  τις εβαζες σε 100 ml νερου; υποθετω οχι σκετες 

Σουλφαμιδοσκονη εννοεις το esb3 μαλλον ; εχει σημασια να ξερουμε το ακριβες ονομα του σκευασματος 

Περιμενω και τα υπολοιπα φαρμακα . Αν δεν ειμαι on line προς το μεσημερι (μαλλον δεν θα μαι ) , παρε με τηλ γιατι πρεπει να δωσεις σιγουρα και καποια αντιβιωση και δεν ξερω ποιες εχεις να σου πω απο τωρα 

αν τελευταια αλλαξες παρτιδα τροφης , δεν σου αποκλειω οτι αναφερει και ο << amatina >> πιο πανω .Αν οχι , τοτε στην περιπτωση σου μαλλον δεν εχει σχεση , εχει ισως σε αλλους .Ομως ισως εχει σχεση και σε σενα ,αν η τροφη εχει λιγους λιπαρους σε σχεση με αμυλουχους , γιατι αυτο περι διαφορας θερμοκρασιας μερας και νυχτας , σαφως επηρεαζει τα πουλια αν δεν εχουν αποθηκευσει επαρκη ενεργεια

----------


## george p

Σας ευχαριστω ολους καταρχην
Μιλησα με δημητρη
Δημητρη σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες εκανα για αρχη το baytril με ******* με λιγα λογια πρωι απογεμα baycox δοσολογια κατευθειαν απο το στομα δοσολογια φτιαχνουμε *********** για 5 μερες
Το baytril 7 μερες στελνω φοτο που εβγαλα πριν λιγα λεπτα απο το πουλι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Και μολις βγαλεις πορισμα να σου στειλω φοτο απο τα αλλα πουλια

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δεν εχεις εικονα (εξωτερικη τουλαχιστον ) για megabacteria . 

Αρα δινεις αντικοκκιδιακο (αν και πιστευω οτι ειναι το δευτερευον προβλημα αν υπαρχει ... ) , αντιβιωση οπως ειπαμε  και τα δυο στο στομα για  σιγουρη παροχη , γιατι ηδη μου ειπες οτι καποιο ειναι στον πατο  . Σιγουρα αυγουλακι για να δυναμωσουν αρκει να το τρωνε . Σιγουρα εξτρα λιπαρους σπορους για ενεργεια (κανναβουρι , ηλιοσπορος , νιζερ , κια , περιλλα οτι απο αυτα εχεις και κυριως οτι προτιμανε ) . Almora στο νερο τους και βιτ Κ μια σταγονα μονο στο στομα 


Φουλ ζεστη που θα εχουν αφου μου ειπες οτι εχεις λαμπα ! και ο Θεος βοηθος .... να εχουμε συχνη ενημερωση ... αν παρα την αντιβιωση υπαρξουν απωλειες , θα δουμε για εξτρα αλλη αντιβιωση .Οχι ομως τωρα 



* δοσολογιες ειπαμε οχι δημοσια ....

----------


## george p

Στελνω τις υπολοιπες φοτο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Απο τα αλλα πουλια

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

1ο πουλι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Τα αλλα δυο πουλια

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σε ολα φαινεται εντεριτιδα (ερεθισμος των εντερων ) οχι ιδιαιτερα εντονη σε καποια αλλα υπαρκτη σε ολα . Οχι διογκωση στο στομαχι που να μας υποψιαζει για megabacteria .H εντεριτιδα μπορει να ειναι απο μικροβιο , μπορει απο κοκκιδια . Απο τη στιγμη που εμφανιστηκε μαζικα σε παρομοια χρονικη στιγμη και με πουλια να χανουν αποτομα τη διαθεση τους , οδηγουμαστε σε μεγαλυτερη πιθανοτητα για μικροβιο , ειδικα αν βλεπεις μειωμενη διαθεση για τροφη . Στις δυο τελευταιες φωτο υπαρχει και διογκωση του συκωτιου . Το baycox που δινεις σε καλυπτει σε τυχον αυξηση των κοκκιδιων , ομως για μενα οτι κανει , θα κανει η αντιβιωση , αν η συγκεκριμενη (θεωρητικα ειναι απο τις πιο ευραιου φασματος )  τελικα εχει δραση στο προβλημα . Τουλαχιστον σε οποιο πουλι το προβλημα δεν εχει προχωρησει ... Θα ηθελα συμπληρωματικα στο νερο τους , εκτος απο almora , να διαλυεις στο ιδιο νερο (100ml της ποτιστρας ) και 1/3 καψουλας ultra levure 50 mg ή το 1/3 καψουλας ultra levure των 250 mg σε μισο λιτρο νερο  . Ισως η υπαρξη του συγκεκριμενου προβιοτικου δρασει ανταγωνιστικα στην αναπτυξη του μικροβιου

----------


## george p

Ερωτηση baycox almora και oultra levor στην ιδια ποτιστρα?

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Σαν πρεβιοτικο εχω prolyte c aviform

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Φοτογραφια δοσολογια

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Και αν παρουμε δοσολογια 5γρ στο μισο λιτρο νερου στα 100 λογικα 1 γρ αν συμφωνεις με ολα οσα εγραψα να κανουμε μια ανακεφαλαιωση

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο ... στο εχω ξεκαθαρισει και απ το τηλεφωνο 

Αντιβιωση (baytril ) και αντικοκκιδιακο ( baycox ) αποκλειστικα στο στομα !!!! οχι στο νερο  .Ειδα και τα πουλια στα βιντεο στο fb που μου στειλες με πμ .Δεν εχουν ελπιδες αν δεν παρουν τα βασικα φαρμακα στο στομα .Ισως μονο εκεινο που ηταν στο καγκελο εκεινη τη στιγμη αλλα και μενα στο καγκελο κοιμοταν μια καρδερινουλα  μου την 4η μερα ιασης και την 5η ηταν στον πατο και την εχασα ...

Προβιοτικο θελω μονο το ultra levure στη δεδομενη στιγμη . Εχει ως προβιοτικο στελεχος τον σακχαρομυκητα bullardi που δεν σκοτωνουν οι αντιβιωσεις .Αν ειχε γαλακτοβακιλλους ή τον βακιλο subtilis (βακτηριο ) που εχει αυτο που μου εδειξες , εχουν νοημα μονο μετα το τελος των αντιβιωσεων .Τα βακτηρια καλα και κακα δεν εχουν δραση (τα σκοτωνει η αντιβιωση ) εν μεσω αγωγης . Επισης εχω βρει οτι ο σακχαρομυκητας bullardi εχει ανταγωνιστικη δραση εναντια σε μικροβια που υποψιαζομαι οτι μπορει να ενοχλουν αυτη τη στιγμη τα πουλια σου .Ειναι παμφθηνο το ultra levure σε ολα τα φαρμακεια

----------


## george p

Συγνωμη θα πω αυριο να τραβηξουν φοτο μαλλον μισο λεφτο να δεις το εχωαυτη την στιγμη στον παγκο κουζινας

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Ιατρειο αυριο θα παρω τα υπολοιπα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Διορθωσα το λαθος που εκανα πλεον προς το παρον στην ποτιστρα υπαρχει αλμορα αυριο θα παρω ultra levor

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Tα υππλοιπα απο το στομα κατευθειαν οπως ειπαμε

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

To baytril και το baycox  ακόμα και όταν τα πουλιά είναι σε κατάσταση που μπορούν να πίνουν μόνα τους να μην τα βάζουμε μαζί στην ποτίστρα.Είναι συμβουλή κτηνιάτρου της Bayer σε μένα προσωπικά.
Προτιμάται η χρήση του ενός ,π.χ baytril,σε δοσολογία στόματος.
Ο Δημήτρης(jk21) θα το θυμάται που το είχαμε συζητήσει.




> Γιωργο ... στο εχω ξεκαθαρισει και απ το τηλεφωνο 
> 
> Αντιβιωση (baytril ) και αντικοκκιδιακο ( baycox ) αποκλειστικα στο στομα !!!! οχι στο νερο  .Ειδα και τα πουλια στα βιντεο στο fb που μου στειλες με πμ .Δεν εχουν ελπιδες αν δεν παρουν τα βασικα φαρμακα στο στομα .Ισως μονο εκεινο που ηταν στο καγκελο εκεινη τη στιγμη αλλα και μενα στο καγκελο κοιμοταν μια καρδερινουλα  μου την 4η μερα ιασης και την 5η ηταν στον πατο και την εχασα ...
> 
> Προβιοτικο θελω μονο το ultra levure στη δεδομενη στιγμη . Εχει ως προβιοτικο στελεχος τον σακχαρομυκητα bullardi που δεν σκοτωνουν οι αντιβιωσεις .Αν ειχε γαλακτοβακιλλους ή τον βακιλο subtilis (βακτηριο ) που εχει αυτο που μου εδειξες , εχουν νοημα μονο μετα το τελος των αντιβιωσεων .Τα βακτηρια καλα και κακα δεν εχουν δραση (τα σκοτωνει η αντιβιωση ) εν μεσω αγωγης . Επισης εχω βρει οτι ο σακχαρομυκητας bullardi εχει ανταγωνιστικη δραση εναντια σε μικροβια που υποψιαζομαι οτι μπορει να ενοχλουν αυτη τη στιγμη τα πουλια σου .Ειναι παμφθηνο το ultra levure σε ολα τα φαρμακεια

----------


## jk21

Εχω μιλησει για το θεμα στον Γιωργο ηδη Δημητρη . Τα δυο αυτα φαρμακα μπορουν να αναμιχθουν στο στομαχι , οχι ομως στην ποτιστρα . Οταν και οποτε χρειαζεται πραγματικα να δοθουν και τα δυο , την ιδια επισημανση ειχα και γω καποτε απο τον πτηνιατρο που ειχε κανει σεμιναριο στο φορουμ

----------


## george p

Δημητρη πρεπει να σου στειλω φοτο απο το ενα πουλι που η καρινα λογικα του εφυγε
Το αλλο που καθοτανε κάτω ναι σηκωθηκε βεβαια το προβλημα υπαρχει ειναι ελαχιστα ζωηρο προφανως του κανει καλο η ζεστη θα στειλω φοτο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Στειλε Γιωργη  . Σε καθε περιπτωση κανενα δεν θα απομακρυνθει απο τη ζεστη .Ειναι πιο σημαντικα απο τα φαρμακα

----------


## george p

Το ευδιαθετο ζωηρο κατα πολυ

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Σε λιγο το υπολοιπο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Το δευτερο πουλι που ηταν χαλια

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Θελω οποτε θα το ξαναπιασεις για φαρμακο (ειτε το ενα ειτε το αλλο ) να δεις αν εμφανιστει δεξια καποιο μπαλακι σαν και αυτο .Σε σενα εμφανιζεται η φλεβιτσα στο κεντρο , οπως σε αυτο που ειναι πιεσμενη πιο αριστερα




και σε αυτο που ειναι σε ακομα χειροτερη κατασταση 




Υποψιαζομαι οτι προσθετο στα αλλα προβληματα , ισως εχεις και ηπιο ακομα megabacteria αλλα υπαρκτο

----------


## george p

Τελεια
Τι κανουμε
Νοσοκομειο καταντησε το σπιτι


Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν ειπα οτι εχει σιγουρα προβλημα ... να το ελεγχουμε ειπα , μηπως

----------


## george p

1 πουλι καλησπερα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

2ο πουλι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Αποτελεσματα θεραπειας που ειχαμε πει

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

3ο πουλι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

4οπουλι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Οπως θα δεις εχουν καποιο μελανομα
Μαζι με εντερικα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Το << μελανωμα >> ειναι το πειραγμενο συκωτι 

Σταματας το baycox αφου εδωσες 5 μερες .Θα σου πω αν και ποτε θα δωσεις ως επαναληψη 

Συνεχιζεις αλλες 2 μερες το baytril οπως εχουμε πει  στο στομα

Ξεκινας παραλληλα το augmentin των 250 mg σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα απο φαρμακειο σε διαλυση στο νερο αρχικα , αρκει τα πουλια να τα βλεπεις κινητικα . Θα σου πω με πμ πως θα το ετοιμασεις και πως θα δινεις στην ποτιστρα . Το augmentin θα το δωσεις και αυτο 7 μερες συνολο , δηλαδη αλλες 5 μετα το τελος του baytril και θα σου πω αν χρειαστει λιγοτερο .Δεν το σταματας αν δεν σου πω . Καθε 2 μερες θελω φωτο  . Θα μου βαζεις ανα ποστ , καθε πουλι ξεχωριστα , τις παλιες και την καινουργια για να συγκρινω 

Υπαρχει σιγουρα ανθεκτικο μικροβιο , που ομως μεχρι ενος βαθμου εχει βελτιωθει , τουλαχιστον οσο αφορα την διαθεση .Θα τα χες χασει αν δεν εκανε τιποτα το baytril αλλα μαλλον δεν αρκει . Οταν τελειωσεις και με augmentin και αν οι κοιλιες εχουν σχετικα καθαρισει , σε καποια διατηρω παντα υποψια megabacteria αλλα δεν θα ασχοληθουμε αυτη τη στιγμη με αυτο

----------


## george p

Και για να δεις ποσο διαβαζω agmentin εχω αγορασει
Θελω δοδολογια!
Παραλληλα αλμορα και ultra levor

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σου εχω ηδη στειλει ... 

το οτι με << διαβαζεις >> φαινεται στο οτι το πηρες αλλα << δεν το εδωσες >> αν δεν σου ελεγα οτι πρεπει  :winky:  γιατι τετοια ισχυρα φαρμακα δεν τα δινουμε χωρις λογο 

Ναι τα αλλα συνεχιζουν και τα δυο

----------


## legendguards

Επρεπε ν εδεινε απο την αρχη augmetin , φαινετε να δουλευει καλητερα  σε κοιλιες με φουσκωμενο εντερο


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Σημερα 
1οπουλι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

2ο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Το οποιο εχει μικρη καρινα
3ο πουλι συνεχεια

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

4ο πουλι δεν νομιζω να θες κι αλλη φοτο φαινεται

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

5o πουλι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

6ο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σε ολα βλεπω καλυτερη εικονα .Συνεχιζεις με ultra levure οπως εχουμε πει στην ποτιστρα , almora στη μιση δοσολογια απο οσο εδινες μεχρι τωρα και augmentin οπως εχουμε πει στην προσωπικη συνομιλια , ωστε το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο να συμπληρωσει 7 ημερες χορηγηση .Το baytril δεν το συνεχιζεις αλλο αν συμπληρωσε 7 μερες 
Υποθετω και η κινητικοτητα τους ειναι πολυ καλυτερη . 


σε δυο μερες ξανα την κοιλια τους

----------


## jk21

Σε αυτο δεν μειωνεις το almora και προσεχεις αν τρωει κανονικα και ποσο κινητικο ειναι

----------


## george p

Καλημερα
1ο πουλι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

2ο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Φλωρος
Του κανω ιδια αγωγη

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Ο οποιος αναπνεει πρριεργα
Μυπως εκανα λαθος!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Να του δεινα και baycox sto στομα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Για αλλες 3 ημερες δινεις το augmentin στο στομα 


Παιρνεις καψουλα fungustatine των 150 mg απο φαρμακειο  (εχει μονη συσκευασια ) . Θα σου στειλω με πμ πως θα την διαλυεις για να δωσεις στην ποτιστρα σε ολα  .Θα την δωσεις 12 μερες


Δεν δινεις σε καποιο baycox

----------


## george p

Καλησπερα μετα απο μερες αν και μιλαω με μυνηματα παραθετω φοτο απο τα πουλια1ο πουλι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Φλωρος

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

2πουλι που περνει μονο fun

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

3o

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

4o

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

5oτο οποιο απο οτι βλεπω εχει καθαρισει

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

6ο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

?

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

?

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Λοιπον τα μισα ισως και παραπανω , εχουν θεμα με megabacteria , ομως τα περισσοτερα σε βαθμο που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι αντιμετωπισιμο σιγουρα και πιθανοτατα 



και καποιο που ειναι πιο εντονα 





Καποιο εχει καθαρισει ηδη αλλα συνεχιζεις σε ολα συνολο 12 μερες fungustatine 


ο Φλωρος και ακομα ενα , εχουν θεμα με το συκωτι αλλα με μειωμενη πια διογκωση στα εντερα .Υπηρχε πιθανοτατα μικροβιο που το εχει επηρεασει και σταδιακα πιστευω θα βελτιωθει .Δεν καθαριζει αμεσως το συκωτι .Δεν συνεχιζεις αντιβιωση (augmentin ) παρα μονο fungustatin . Δεν δινεις πια almora αλλα μας ειδοποιεις για τυχον αλλαγη σε πιο νωχελικη σταση καποιου και εμφανιση καρινιασματος .Μετα το τελος του fungustatin θα δωσεις το προβιοτικο το ultra levure

----------


## george p

Νοχελικη σταση εχει το ρεν σισκιν το πρωτο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Το πρωτο πουλι οπως το εχω ονομασει

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amatina

Δώσε φουραζολιδόνη

----------


## jk21

Πουλακι με σιγουρη την υπαρξη megabacteria και αμεση αναγκη (οπως και των υπολοιπων ετσι κι αλλιως ) συνεχιση του fungustatin αλλα σε αυτο επειδη εχει νωχελικοτητα , δωσε αλλες 2 μερες augmentin (αν ειναι δυνατον στο στομα ) .Μετα ομως δεν θα δωσεις αλλο φαρμακο εκτος του fungustatin , εκτος αν επιδεινωθει περισσοτερο .Τοτε εκτος απο fungustatin θα δουμε για αλλη αντιβιωση και οχι augmentin .Aν η νωχελικοτητα ειναι απο μικροβιο και οχι μονο απο το υπαρκτο (οπως και σε αλλα ) megabacteria και το augmentin τοσες μερες δεν την εχει αναχαιτισει εντελως , τοτε ισως υπαρχει αναγκη για αλλη ουσια αλλα θα το δουμε τοτε .


Παντως μια ειμαι αισιοδοξος .Το megabacteria το υποπτευομουν εξ αρχης αλλα επρεπε να ξεκαθαρισουμε με μικροβιο που υπηρχε σιγουρα και εδειχνε επιθετικο ... καποια αν θυμασαι ηταν χαλια και ενα με κεφαλι μεσα ... τωρα πιστευω οτι ειμαστε σε πολυ καλο δρομο .Ισως μονο αυτο που λες και το αλλο με την εντονη διογκωση στην κοιλια ( απο megabacteria πιστευω ) να μας δυσκολεψουν

----------


## Titribit

πραγματικα δυσκολες περιπτωσεις,ευχομαι το αποτελεσμα να ειναι θετικο σε ολα τα πουλακια

----------


## george p

Δημητρη μου 
Ευχαριστω και τα υπολοιπα παιδια για το κουραγιο
Το συγκεκριμενο πουλι ηταν στον πατο κοιμοταν ζωντανεψε τρωει οταν παω να το πιασω ζωηρευει αλλακαθεται νοχελικο
Αντιβιωση δημητρη δινω οπως τα εχουμε πει τετοιο πιασιμο στα πουλια δεν εχει ξαναγίνει σε λιγο θα ερχονται μονα τους στο χερι η θα περιμενουν στην πορτα
Τελος παντων κανω οτι μπορω να τα κρατησω στην και θα το κανω!
Δινω αλλες δυο μερες την αντιβιωση οπως ειπες αν υπαρχει πιο ισχυρη αντιβιωση που να κανει την διαφορα θα την ηθελα
Παντως ενα πουλι καθαρισε οπως ειδες φυσικα εννοειται σε ευχαριστω

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amatina

Για πες πόσα red siskin είναι άρρωστα, τι ηλικία έχουν, τα συνδέει συγγένεια? Έχεις άλλα που είναι υγιή?

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο ισχυρες αντιβιωσεις υπαρχουν πολλες , συχνα ευραιου φασματος , συχνα εξειδικευμενες μονο σε καποια μικροβια .Ολες ομως λιγο ή πολυ μπορει να βρεθουν μπροστα σε ανθεκτικα βακτηρια ... θα δουμε αν και τι θα δοκιμασουμε (αν δεν υπαρξει σαφη βελτιωση αργοτερα ή επιδεινωση οποτε συντομοτερα )

----------


## george p

Στο συνολο ηταν 4 ζευγαρια εχασα ενα αρσενικο 
Δεν εχουν καμια συγγενεια
Το μονο που ειναι καλα ειναι ενα θυληκο και ενα αλλο θυληκο που καθαρισε με τα φαρμακα
ΑυτΑ

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Tι να πω φίλε μου.Νόμιζα ότι μόνο εγώ είχα μαζεμένα θέματα.Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα Γιώργο γιατί είναι ωραία πουλιά

----------


## george p

Να σαι καλα σε ευχαριστω πολυ
Πρεπει να τα κρατησω στην ζωη ο χαρος που λεει να ερθει να τα παρει θα γινει μαχη
Εχω δωσει πολλα λεφτα δινοπαθησα να τα αποκτησω

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

> Νόμιζα ότι μόνο εγώ είχα μαζεμένα θέματα



Συμβαινει και στα καλυτερα τα σπιτια !!!!! δεν το λεω τυχαια 

... παρεπιπτοντως για οσους επισκεφτηκαν φετος την Παννατικη (θα δουμε και στου ΕΛΚΕ )  σαν λιγοτερα πουλια δεν φερανε φετος;  δυσκολος Απριλης ο φετεινος (και οχι μονο ) ... και αυτα τα κουνουπια το καλοκαιρι αλλαξανε τα φωτα τα πουλια με την ευλογια (μεταφραση στα ελληνοφατσοβιβλιακα ως τριχομοναδα ..... ) 

πιστευω να καταλαβες Δημητρη τις ασυναρτησιες μου  ...

----------


## amatina

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, καλό είναι να συμβουλευτείτε ένα κτηνίατρο ο οποίος μπορεί να αναγνωρίσει τη νόσο με ειδικές εργαστηριακές εξετάσεις και να αναφέρει τα αντιβιοτικά και κατάλληλη δόση. Η πιο κοινή ασθένεια  στα Siskin τα αιτία είναι άγνωστα μέχρι στιγμής. Για την καταπολέμηση έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει πολλά προϊόντα, αντιβιοτικά, κοκκιδιοστατικά και ευρέως φάσματος αντιπαρασιτικό. Ωστόσο, πολλά άτομα εξακολουθούν να πεθαίνουν από αυτή τη νόσο 

Για τα μεγαβακτήρια.  Ενώ ισχυρά κλινικά στοιχεία υποδηλώνουν ότι τα μεγαβακτήρια προκαλούν ασθένεια, είναι επίσης σαφές ότι πολλά, ίσως τα περισσότερα πουλιά που έχουν μολυνθεί με αυτόν τον οργανισμό είναι απλά καλά και δεν αναπτύσσουν ποτέ ασθένειες. Η θεραπεία αυτού του οργανισμού είναι δαπανηρή σκληρή για τα πουλιά και συχνά είναι αναποτελεσματική.


Ο Δρ Μάρσαλ  περιγράφει τα Megabacteria ως δευτερεύουσα ασθένεια που σχετίζονται με καταστολή του ανοσοποιητικού.  Γι 'αυτό και πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε για μια άλλη πρωτογενή λοίμωξη, η οποία μπορεί να είναι μια γενετική αδυναμία, αλλά πιο συχνά εγγενείς Polyomavirus λοίμωξη και / ή το άγχος που σχετίζονται με Ψιττάκωση.

----------


## legendguards

Η θεραπεια του μεγαβακτηριου ειναι αποτελεσματικη με το fungizone ομως ειναι χρονοβορα και εχει μεγαλη ταλαιπωρεια , επισης για να ειναι αποτελεσματικη πρεπει να συνδυαστει με κοκκιδοκτονα και αντιβιωτικα

----------


## amatina

δεν έχει αναπτυχθεί μια αποτελεσματική, αξιόπιστη θεραπεία και μέσα πρόληψης
http://www.bioone.org/doi/abs/10.164...O%5D2.0.CO%3B2

----------


## dikai

Το κάναμε και αυτό σε άλλο post που επίσης παρακολουθείς αλλά μάλλον μπερδευτήκαμε περισσότερο.




> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, καλό είναι να συμβουλευτείτε ένα κτηνίατρο ο οποίος μπορεί να αναγνωρίσει τη νόσο με ειδικές εργαστηριακές εξετάσεις και να αναφέρει τα αντιβιοτικά και κατάλληλη δόση. Η πιο κοινή ασθένεια  στα Siskin τα αιτία είναι άγνωστα μέχρι στιγμής. Για την καταπολέμηση έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει πολλά προϊόντα, αντιβιοτικά, κοκκιδιοστατικά και ευρέως φάσματος αντιπαρασιτικό. Ωστόσο, πολλά άτομα εξακολουθούν να πεθαίνουν από αυτή τη νόσο 
> 
> Για τα μεγαβακτήρια.  Ενώ ισχυρά κλινικά στοιχεία υποδηλώνουν ότι τα μεγαβακτήρια προκαλούν ασθένεια, είναι επίσης σαφές ότι πολλά, ίσως τα περισσότερα πουλιά που έχουν μολυνθεί με αυτόν τον οργανισμό είναι απλά καλά και δεν αναπτύσσουν ποτέ ασθένειες. Η θεραπεία αυτού του οργανισμού είναι δαπανηρή σκληρή για τα πουλιά και συχνά είναι αναποτελεσματική.
> 
> 
> Ο Δρ Μάρσαλ  περιγράφει τα Megabacteria ως δευτερεύουσα ασθένεια που σχετίζονται με καταστολή του ανοσοποιητικού.  Γι 'αυτό και πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε για μια άλλη πρωτογενή λοίμωξη, η οποία μπορεί να είναι μια γενετική αδυναμία, αλλά πιο συχνά εγγενείς Polyomavirus λοίμωξη και / ή το άγχος που σχετίζονται με Ψιττάκωση.

----------


## dikai

> δεν έχει αναπτυχθεί μια αποτελεσματική, αξιόπιστη θεραπεία και μέσα πρόληψης
> http://www.bioone.org/doi/abs/10.164...O%5D2.0.CO%3B2


Το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο είναι του 2001

*A Method of Preventing Transmission of So-called “Megabacteria” in Budgerigars (Melopsittacus undulatus)*Robert P. MooreDVM, Karen F. SnowdenDVM, PhD, David N. PhalenDVM, PhD, Dipl ABVP (Avian)

Journal of Avian Medicine and Surgery December 2001 : Vol. 15, Issue 4 (Dec 2001), pg(s) 283-287

----------


## amatina

> Το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο είναι του 2001
> 
> *A Method of Preventing Transmission of So-called “Megabacteria” in Budgerigars (Melopsittacus undulatus)*
> 
> Robert P. MooreDVM, Karen F. SnowdenDVM, PhD, David N. PhalenDVM, PhD, Dipl ABVP (Avian)
> 
> Journal of Avian Medicine and Surgery December 2001 : Vol. 15, Issue 4 (Dec 2001), pg(s) 283-287


Εάν έχεις κάτι νεότερο που το αναιρεί να το βάλεις

----------


## jk21

Επι της ουσιας ... οτι νεοτερο που δεν εχει γραφτει ηδη στο αρθρο του megabacteria (στα σχολια του ) ας επισυναφτει απο τον καθενα εκει 

ο Γιωργος ειναι στο Ν.Κορινθιας .Αν μπορει να φερει εκεινος fungizone απο το εξωτερικο (αμφοτερικινη ) ή εχει καποιος εδω κοντα , ας του δωσει να δοκιμασει .Μεχρι τοτε θα δοκιμασει την φλουκοναζολη , που ξερω οτι εχει εξαφανισει τα συμπτωματα απο megabacteria απ πληθος πουλιων .Οχι σε ολα αλλα ειναι μια  λυση εφικτη .. Το αν εξαφανιζει απο τον οργανισμο εντελως , αν το κανει η αμφοτερικινη επισης (μονιμα ) και αν το να ειναι απλα φορεας megabacteria ενα πουλι , ειναι απαραιτητα και αμεσο προβλημα (αν δεν εχει συμπτωματα καθολου ) εχει ενδιαφερον να το μαθουμε καποτε αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη τα πουλια χρηζουν αγωγης .... ευτυχως εχει ξεκινησει με καλα σημαδια

----------


## george p

Καλησπερα δημητρη σου στελνω φοτογραφιες του 1ου πουλιου του νοχελικου με τη θεραπεια του fugastatin σορυ για την ορθογραφια ακολουθουν φοτο του δευτερου πουλιου

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

2ο πουλι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

η εικονα του νωχελικου λιγες μερες πριν 




και σημερα








Υπαρχει βελτιωση , εχει ακομα ομως δρομο .Δεν σταματας την αγωγη πριν το 12ημερο και ουτε τοτε αν δεν δουμε τα πουλια .Καθε 2-3 μερες θελω  εικονα 


Το δευτερο πουλι ηταν αυτο  πριν λιγες μερες 




και τωρα  εδω φαινεται χειτοτερα με διογκωση στο εντερο 



ενω στην επομενη που εχεις βαλει δειχνει να μην εχει  .Θελω να μου πεις αν αυτο ειναι νωχελικο

----------


## george p

ζωηρο αλλα κατεβασμενα φτερα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Το 1ο ιδια καταστση στο κλαδι φουσκωμενο νοχελικο ολες τις μερες μονο οταν βαζω το χερι κανει πεταρισματα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο θελω να δεις τα πουλια και να μου βαλεις φωτο αυριο , ολα οσα βλεπεις να εχουν και πρησμενο εντερο ή δειχνουν νωχελικα 


Εχεις την επιλογη 

σε οσα δεν ειναι νωχελικα , να τελειωσεις την αγωγη με fungustatin και αμεσως μετα αν απο κατω δειχνουν να εχουν πρησμενα εντερα , να στειλεις δειγμα για εξεταση κουτσουλιας 


και 


σε οσα ειναι νωχελικα ή με κατεβασμενα φτερα ειτε να δωσεις μια νεα αντιβιωση εκτος απ την augmentin και την baytril που ηδη εχεις δωσει  , ειτε να στειλεις δειγμα για εξεταση αμεσα  

Αν δωσεις αντιβιωση , με δεδομενο οτι εχεις δωσει δυο ισχυροτατες για αεροβια μικροβια , ισως τωρα να εδινες flagyl που ειναι για αναεροβια .Οχι συχνα στα πουλια αλλα ειτε επηρεασμενος απ καποιο μικροβιο που βρεθηκε προσφατα σε εργαστηριο σε μια καρδερινα , ειτε γιατι τα αλλα δυο που δωσες ειναι στην κατηγορια τους ισχυροτατα , καλα ειναι να δουμε και αυτη την πιθανοτητα 



το fungustatin δε το σταματας σε κανενα !!!

----------

